# Another S3....BBS's FTW !



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

This past weekend Myself and Grant got to detail quite a special vehicle. I am sure most of you know Rabbit's S3 and his lust for tastefull yet subtle mods that set his cars apart from all the others. His latest cabbie, a black Audi S3 is no different sporting many discreet mods that all add up to create a truly stunning ride.

Our mission for the past weekend was to pamper his car and bring it back into show room condition. Lets get started...

_*Day 1*_

*Wash & Clay*

With Shaun living out in Centurion we had an early start and hopped in the car just after 7 to arrive at his place by 8. Day 1 would prove to be a hot and long day :tumbleweed:

1st up some quick snaps before we started the wash and clay process


























Some sad looking BBS's

















The car was given a good rinse before being misted with a 4:1 APC solution and then washed with Meg's Gold Class shampoo. Clay duty was handled by Meguiars Fine clay followed by a final rinse before being dried and pulled into the garage.

*Polishing Prep Work*

With the car safely parked inside the garage we taped up all the trim and plastics before setting up the lights and inspecting the paintwork.

Here are some pics of the paintwork and the condition it was in

































Overall the paint was quite badly swirled with several RIDS. As with the past weekends black S3 we knew we would be in for a tough time, and no surprise the paint on this one was as hard as the last :wall:

*Paint Correction*

Before compounding we decided to see if some other quick combo's wouldn't by some miracle work but alas it was not to be. We eventually settled on a mixture of SIP on foamed wool along with 3M FCP on foamed wool and orange LC CCS spot pads. This seemed to knock the snot out of the swirls but left it's own hologramming which we then needed to refine out using a mix of SIP and/or 106FA on 3M yellow pads.

A post compounding pic, you can see the haziness on the lower half of the photo









After refining with FA









Remember these ?









Asta lavista swirls baby 









Completed bonnet

















Outside to check for any other nastys

















With the bonnet out of the way we proceeded to work on the rest of the vehicle, here are a few snaps from along the way

Drivers door

















Front fender, a few of the deeper RIDS remained

















Have some flake

















With the majority of the polishing completed we decided to call it a day, it was after 10pm and we still had an hours drive home

_*Day 2*_

*Wheels and interior*

Day 2 started off with us pulling the car outside to get the wheels off and sort out the rims and arches. The rims were washed with Sonax Extreme Rim cleaner followed by a 4:1 APC solution and then tar remover where required before being sealed up with our favourite wheel sealent, Smartwax Rimwax. Arches were scrubbed and APC'd before being dressed with 303. While I was on wheel duty Grant attended to the arches and the interior, unfortunately no interior pics this time round 

Some dusty and dull BBS's

















Crusty arches anyone ?

















Now thats what I am talking about :argie:

















Arches and calipers all tidied up

















With all that out of the way we proceeded with the final wash down and dry before pulling the car back into the garage to apply the LSP and various other odds and ends

*LSP and final touches*

LSP of choice today was to be one of our favourite waxes which we have found to offer excellent durability and extreme ease of use...Sonax Extreme paste wax  Trim was treated to 303 and tires were dressed in Meg's Endurance Gel

No photies of application, etc but some finished snaps outside










































Shekshy ass









Black eyes anyone









BBS goodness....:devil:









And finally some reflection shots from inside and outside


















































The roof in the roof 


























































After the LSP and finishing touches we packed up and headed home. It was 2 long, hot but also fun days filled with some delicious traditional indian cuisine (thanks Shaun and SO) 

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning looking car.

Great work and an excellent finish!


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

oh yes! oh, YES YES YES!!!

thank you!! wow, that's made my day!! 

what a gorgeous car... and what a fantastic job you've done on it!!

can i come to yours and lick it? then you'll have to re-detail it, and make another write up?.........

j/k about the licking part, but thanks again for the post!!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Good lord thats purdy!!

Everytime I see an S3 with a few tasteful mods I get an itching to change the R32..... I think this will be the straw that broke the camels back!!

Awesome job!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks truly awesome mate!! :thumb:

I just LOVE those wheels too.


----------



## dubmike (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh my god that it just hamazing


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Love those wheels! Great work :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: I want!

Great work - subtle mods set it off really nicely.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks great :thumb:


----------



## Havok (Feb 5, 2009)

That is just simply stunning


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work there mate! stunning.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW great looking car 

Great work looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

stunning car and very good job well done :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish guys


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet.....looks pretty stealth too.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Blinding mate :thumb:, superb finish.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic car and a cracking bit of overhaul there. The car has a real nice finish there.

Great photo of the mix of colours on show here. The car suits the house and grounds in this photo, my fave:








Oh, and such a shame about the bloody sunshine eh?

In reality, you're craving a bit of our snow aren't you? Or at least some of our rain.......

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

great finish guys,wheels are awesome.weather looks hot too!!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Does this have the same owner as the red Golf on the Phaeton wheels?

Looks gorgeous


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, fantastic detail mate, i love the CK's, wow!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie: stunning matey awsome work  :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks the bol##ks.great job mate.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning i want this car so badly great job


----------



## oomz.m/cr (Jun 21, 2008)

wicked reflections mate!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

absolutley stunning, looks so nice
i love the wheels


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work that looks brilliant


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that looks really really really well :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Firstly, excellent detailing work there. The car was in a fair state.
Correction looks superb, and refined to a lovely gloss 

The car is simply awesome. The polished CK's are superb, and I like the subtle mods, my kind of style.

I would love to run the polished wheels here, but the salt/grit would have them destroyed in a couple of months.

Enjoy sleazing around in that


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate all the kind words.

@ Pandy the owner of this S3 is big mates with the owner of the red R32 on the Phaeton's 

@ Mark M, the polished CK's appeared to actually be cleared over as far as I could tell ...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work and a lovely car!


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Motor and gorgeous wheels. Though i'd like them a bit darker to carry on the dark/moody theme.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good...very good BBS rims..so beautiful....:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Outstanding work - you guys are really fantastic at this detailing lark.:thumb:

I originally thought those alloys looked not too bad in the before pics but they look amazing in the afters. Very nice and subtle mods - the car looks brilliant.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Got to say the car looked good before from a distance. I agree that the wheels didn't seem to bad in the before shots but what a great transformation. It looks really wet and glossy, really nice job!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Great work mate!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

said it before on as.net that is for me the best looking s3 ever!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

now that looks superb :thumb:

fancy some BBS action for mine, but not until my wife learns they are not parking aids 

cracking finish in the final shots


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

One word for you..


Sweeeeet! :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous S3 on BBS's:argie: stunning work on the S3


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

that is one good looking motor!


----------



## Conlon (Aug 13, 2008)

top work! looks great


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

Stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Super super super work once again. Car looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks the shizzle 

Great choice of wheels too


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Stunning car, fantastic finish, when you said during the detail about the sad dull looking alloys I was thinking they looked well, until I seen the after shots!! Simply stunning.

Clarke


----------

